# URGENT-what is this?!



## cobsarefab (17 June 2017)

This has come out of my mates teat what is it?!


----------



## Nativelover (17 June 2017)

Exactly what are you doing to your mates teat!!?? 

Joke!! Couldn't resist!!

It looks like colostrum to me, I take it said mare isn't supposed to be in foal? Phantom pregnancy perhaps?


----------



## cobsarefab (17 June 2017)

Nativelover said:



			Exactly what are you doing to your mates teat!!?? 

Joke!! Couldn't resist!!

It looks like colostrum to me, I take it said mare isn't supposed to be in foal? Phantom pregnancy perhaps?
		
Click to expand...

I bought mare six months ago there was a stallion at the yard. Does it look like she's producing for a foal?


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (17 June 2017)

Looks like colostrum


----------



## cobsarefab (17 June 2017)

Maria13 said:



			Looks like colostrum
		
Click to expand...

What is colostrum and how soon should I get vet out?!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (17 June 2017)

Potentially expect a baby in the next 48 hours or so......


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (17 June 2017)

cobsarefab said:



			What is colostrum and how soon should I get vet out?!
		
Click to expand...

First bit of milk produced by the mare a few days before foaling. I'm not a foaling expert but if this is the mare you think/thought was pregnant I'd be getting the advice of a vet pretty sharpish as you may have a foal on the way!


----------



## Amymay (17 June 2017)

No need to get a vet, just a camp bed.

Good luck.


----------



## cobsarefab (17 June 2017)

Maria13 said:



			First bit of milk produced by the mare a few days before foaling. I'm not a foaling expert but if this is the mare you think/thought was pregnant I'd be getting the advice of a vet pretty sharpish as you may have a foal on the way!
		
Click to expand...

how sharpish like tonight or can it wait till tomorrow?


----------



## cobsarefab (17 June 2017)

amymay said:



			No need to get a vet, just a camp bed.

Good luck.
		
Click to expand...

What- she can give birth in a field?


----------



## Sparemare (17 June 2017)

Didn't you have the vet out to look at her back last week?  Surely a vet would have spotted that your mare was heavily pregnant???


----------



## shirl62 (17 June 2017)

oh....another potential  foal watch......


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (17 June 2017)

cobsarefab said:



			how sharpish like tonight or can it wait till tomorrow?
		
Click to expand...

Well you may have a foal tomorrow and from your previous posts I gather you are young so I would be hoping you would have guidance from parents/instructor/vets if your mare is going to foal


----------



## cobsarefab (17 June 2017)

Sparemare said:



			Didn't you have the vet out to look at her back last week?  Surely a vet would have spotted that your mare was heavily pregnant???
		
Click to expand...

I really don't know the vet was in a rush to get to her next appointment.


----------



## Equi (17 June 2017)

You were told to get a vet to check her in the last thread you posted questioning if she was pregnant or not. 

Why did you not?


----------



## gallopingby (17 June 2017)

If you think your mare is about to foal you need to be prepared. You don't need the vet just now unless she is having a problem foaling. I haven't followed this thread so don't know what's going on as don't come on here very often. IF she is in foal it likely that she will have crystal like bits of yellowish milk/collestrium on the end of her teats but not always, and foaling is probably going to happen very soon. She needs to be in a safe place, not necessarily a stable but somewhere where there aren't a lot of another horses around that could get in the way. Horses usually foal at night but not always, and usually manage fine but if you are inexperienced you need to make sure you've someone around who can help and has previous experience. If you are on a yard maybe there is someone who can help.


----------



## Amymay (17 June 2017)

Do you have a stable?


----------



## Leo Walker (17 June 2017)

Your young and inexperienced. Call the vet and get them out. You need your parents involved. This is not something a young girl can deal with on her own.


----------



## cobsarefab (17 June 2017)

amymay said:



			Do you have a stable?
		
Click to expand...

No I don't have a stable.


----------



## be positive (17 June 2017)

cobsarefab said:



			What- she can give birth in a field?
		
Click to expand...

Not in a field with dodgy electric fencing, it is risky enough for the mare to keep going through it but a wobbly new foal could be in real danger, you need to sort out somewhere safe asap.


----------



## cobsarefab (17 June 2017)

gallopingby said:



			If you think your mare is about to foal you need to be prepared. You don't need the vet just now unless she is having a problem foaling. I haven't followed this thread so don't know what's going on as don't come on here very often. IF she is in foal it likely that she will have crystal like bits of yellowish milk/collestrium on the end of her teats but not always, and foaling is probably going to happen very soon. She needs to be in a safe place, not necessarily a stable but somewhere where there aren't a lot of another horses around that could get in the way. Horses usually foal at night but not always, and usually manage fine but if you are inexperienced you need to make sure you've someone around who can help and has previous experience. If you are on a yard maybe there is someone who can help.
		
Click to expand...

im not on a yard and my parents aren't horsey she doesn't have other horses in the field


----------



## Leo Walker (17 June 2017)

already answered


----------



## cobsarefab (17 June 2017)

be positive said:



			Not in a field with dodgy electric fencing, it is risky enough for the mare to keep going through it but a wobbly new foal could be in real danger, you need to sort out somewhere safe asap.
		
Click to expand...

Take down electric fence then?


----------



## be positive (17 June 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			Your young and inexperienced. Call the vet and get them out. You need your parents involved. This is not something a young girl can deal with on her own.
		
Click to expand...

This as well as my last post, you cannot deal with this on your own and we can only offer a certain amount of advice, you need some proper help nearby.


----------



## Amymay (17 June 2017)

cobsarefab said:



			Take down electric fence then?
		
Click to expand...

If there are no other horses - yes.

And your parents need to be fully on board with this.


----------



## be positive (17 June 2017)

cobsarefab said:



			Take down electric fence then?
		
Click to expand...

Possibly, she needs to be in a safe place with no risk of her or the foal getting caught up, if that means having the whole field for a while until the foal, if there is one, arrives then that is safer than her getting into trouble but as I have just added you must get someone experienced to help.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (17 June 2017)

Can you post a picture of the mare for us to see her shape and size???


----------



## Amymay (17 June 2017)

ILuvCowparsely said:



			Can you post a picture of the mare for us to see her shape and size???
		
Click to expand...

We've all seen her already.


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (17 June 2017)

I would be calling the vet - either to check if pregnant, to check over a foal that might suddenly appear, or it might be she has mastitis.


----------



## Leo Walker (17 June 2017)

ILuvCowparsely said:



			Can you post a picture of the mare for us to see her shape and size???
		
Click to expand...

Shes posted them on a previous thread. The mare just looked very fat but they werent the best pictures, so who knows! Knowing she came from a not great place that had a stallion and that shes been decking people left right and centre and is now running milk, I'd say there was a pretty strong chance shes about to foal.


----------



## cobsarefab (17 June 2017)

In field just taken down fence. She's just eating ATM but can't really see her.


----------



## Amymay (17 June 2017)

Do you keep her at home?


----------



## cobsarefab (17 June 2017)

Five mins away in a rented field


----------



## Amymay (17 June 2017)

cobsarefab said:



			Five mins away in a rented field
		
Click to expand...

Ok. We'll there's not much you can do now tonight. Providing she's not in with other horses she should be fine. 

Up bright and early for you - so try and get a good night's sleep xx


----------



## Leo Walker (17 June 2017)

I wouldn't want to leave a mare potentially about to foal, alone with no checks all night. It could end in a dead mare and foal. And if the mare isn't in foal turning her out on the OPs long and lush grass could well be the tipping point to trigger a laminitic attack. 

OP have you called the vet for advice at least? What have your parents said?


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (17 June 2017)

OP where are you based? Perhaps a knowledgeable member of the forum is nearby and can help if your parents are not horsey


----------



## cobsarefab (17 June 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			I wouldn't want to leave a mare potentially about to foal, alone with no checks all night. It could end in a dead mare and foal. And if the mare isn't in foal turning her out on the OPs long and lush grass could well be the tipping point to trigger a laminitic attack. 

OP have you called the vet for advice at least? What have your parents said?
		
Click to expand...

My parents have said get the vet out on Monday


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (17 June 2017)

cobsarefab said:



			My parents have said get the vet out on Monday
		
Click to expand...

If anything happens to the mare during labour you will need a vet before Monday.  Do your parents understand the cost and complications of having a potential foal on the way? I hope you're experienced enough to deal with potential labour and a foal


----------



## KittenInTheTree (17 June 2017)

Any potential complications are on the parents heads - they are the adults in this situation, not the OP, who (if I recall correctly) is still at school. Let's not start picking at a teenager over their parents' decisions, eh? http://www.bhs.org.uk/~/media/BHS/Files/PDF Documents/Buying and owning your first horse.ashx

Go to bed and try not to worry, OP. Make the field as safe as you can tomorrow. The mare will either manage until Monday or she won't, there's nothing you can do either way.


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (17 June 2017)

You can phone the vet for advice, they often will give some advice over the phone for free, so do that at least.  Then pass the phone to your parents, having asked the vet to *tell* them there is the possibility they'll need to come out if there is any problem with either laminitis, or labour/complications following birth.  Your parents need to understand they can't leave the mare or foal to die in agony (if something were to go wrong) because they don't want the expense of the vet.  Hopefully nothing will go wrong, but if you need a vet you need one and that's that.


----------



## cobsarefab (17 June 2017)

Just called the vet told him I noticed something clear coming from my mares tears a few days ago and now it's an off whitey colour and I asked if it could be colostrum he just said it doesn't sound serious like mastitis and to ring back in the morning.


----------



## Foxy O (18 June 2017)

How is she this morning?


----------



## Auslander (18 June 2017)

cobsarefab said:



			Just called the vet told him I noticed something clear coming from my mares tears a few days ago and now it's an off whitey colour and I asked if it could be colostrum he just said it doesn't sound serious like mastitis and to ring back in the morning.
		
Click to expand...

I think you need a different vet. One who was in too much of a rush to check if the mare was pregnant, and another who didn't respond adequately to concerns raised by a child, who is in sole charge of a horse who shows signs of imminent foaling.


----------



## cobsarefab (18 June 2017)

Foxy O said:



			How is she this morning?
		
Click to expand...

Well she's not popped if she is pregnant and she had no signs of her waters having broken. She seemed calm enough and looked like she'd had a good roll last night.


----------



## cobsarefab (18 June 2017)

Auslander said:



			I think you need a different vet. One who was in too much of a rush to check if the mare was pregnant, and another who didn't respond adequately to concerns raised by a child, who is in sole charge of a horse who shows signs of imminent foaling.
		
Click to expand...

I think you might be right about switching vets. I've had a few people recommend b&w equine vets so think I'll make an appointment with them. If she is pregnant that's a big thing to miss.


----------



## Equi (18 June 2017)

Considering she has such good condition anyway it would be easy enough to write her off as just fat for any vet. Vets come to do what you ask them to, not to pick up on every little thing. Having come from a yard with a stallion she should have been scanned 6 months ago, but that's neither here nor there. 

Get some side on photos of her, from more of a distance so we can see her entire body. Some of under her so see udder, and one of her lady parts.


----------



## Amymay (18 June 2017)

B&W are excellent vets and i would highly recommend them.


----------



## popsdosh (18 June 2017)

Nobody has asked the most basic question has she got an enlarged udder?


----------



## cobsarefab (18 June 2017)

equi said:



			Considering she has such good condition anyway it would be easy enough to write her off as just fat for any vet. Vets come to do what you ask them to, not to pick up on every little thing. Having come from a yard with a stallion she should have been scanned 6 months ago, but that's neither here nor there. 

Get some side on photos of her, from more of a distance so we can see her entire body. Some of under her so see udder, and one of her lady parts.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't know there was a stallion at the yard until a couple of weeks ago. Considering the fact that when I asked them to do a back check all the vet did was to prod her loin are and run her fingers down her spine I wasn't that happy with the vets anyway. I'm hoping she isn't pregnant but I'm getting a vet out on Monday.


----------



## stormox (18 June 2017)

the majority of mares that foal in a field are fine. BUT - make sure foal cant be born near a fence it could roll under while its getting up and end up wrong side from mum. Make sure its not near water it could roll into and drown in. No barbed wire. check last thing at night (11-12) and as early as poss in morning (3-4am if you can.) She will probably foal absolutely perfectly on her own.  Its a perfectly natural process. Watch out for 'wax candles' on her teats and a saggy look around her tail. Good Luck


----------



## cobsarefab (18 June 2017)

stormox said:



			the majority of mares that foal in a field are fine. BUT - make sure foal cant be born near a fence it could roll under while its getting up and end up wrong side from mum. Make sure its not near water it could roll into and drown in. No barbed wire. check last thing at night (11-12) and as early as poss in morning (3-4am if you can.) She will probably foal absolutely perfectly on her own.  Its a perfectly natural process. Watch out for 'wax candles' on her teats and a saggy look around her tail. Good Luck 

Click to expand...

The water trough is too tall for the foal to fall in. All the fencing is very secure and there is non loose. Her bits seem quite wobbly but I don't look at it every day so really couldn't see.


----------



## stormox (18 June 2017)

What are 'her bits'? Teats or vulva? If she's producing colostrum you must check her twice a day. The muscles that slacken are either side of her tail.


----------



## cobsarefab (18 June 2017)

stormox said:



			What are 'her bits'? Teats or vulva? If she's producing colostrum you must check her twice a day. The muscles that slacken are either side of her tail.
		
Click to expand...

Her vulva she needs the crease in between her teats cleaning every fortnight or so and she has to be checked for ticks in that area so I see that quite often.


----------



## Esmae (18 June 2017)

cobsarefab said:



			The water trough is too tall for the foal to fall in. All the fencing is very secure and there is non loose. Her bits seem quite wobbly but I don't look at it every day so really couldn't see.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't rely on that. a mare belonging to someone I knew, strained at the appropriate moment and the foal was delivered straight into the trough. Had she and her husband not been there the foal would have drowned.


----------



## stormox (18 June 2017)

cobsarefab said:



			Her vulva she needs the crease in between her teats cleaning every fortnight or so and she has to be checked for ticks in that area so I see that quite often.
		
Click to expand...

You had better look a couple (at least) times a day from now on if thats colostrum in your OP.........


----------



## Sparemare (18 June 2017)

Have you got any adult support with your mare OP?  It's a massive thing to be dealing with a possibly pregnant mare for any horse owner, but for a young teenager with no yard support, you really have got a lot on your plate with this one!


----------



## cobsarefab (18 June 2017)

Sparemare said:



			Have you got any adult support with your mare OP?  It's a massive thing to be dealing with a possibly pregnant mare for any horse owner, but for a young teenager with no yard support, you really have got a lot on your plate with this one!
		
Click to expand...

 I'm hoping she's not pregnant! If she is I'll have to see if I can ask the smattering of horsey people I know for advice. Hopefully vet will be out tomorrow so I'll keep you updated.


----------



## cobsarefab (18 June 2017)

Esmae said:



			I wouldn't rely on that. a mare belonging to someone I knew, strained at the appropriate moment and the foal was delivered straight into the trough. Had she and her husband not been there the foal would have drowned.
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure the trough is higher than her vagina but I will check.


----------



## cobsarefab (18 June 2017)

She had a drip today the stallion is around 17hh if she is in foal pm me if you really want a pic of him as can't post it on here. A vet will be coming out tomorrow however if she shows any sounds I'll be calling the vet. Anything you'd say to look out for? I've got this list: if she starts to roll lots if she starts to circle or bite or look at her belly excessively if she starts to lay down a lot or if she starts rubbing her bum and won't stop call the vet.


----------



## Feival (18 June 2017)

Photo's of her udder are more useful than just her teats.


----------



## Feival (18 June 2017)

Is  she your user pic?


----------



## cobsarefab (18 June 2017)

Feival said:



			Photo's of her udder are more useful than just her teats.
		
Click to expand...

sorry that was just to show she's dripping
.


----------



## cobsarefab (18 June 2017)

Feival said:



			Is  she your user pic?
		
Click to expand...

I wish! No she's not.


----------



## Equi (18 June 2017)

Please get further away pics. We can't help if you don't. 

I'm not sure I like the shape of that test or udder. Is the midges attackig her?


----------



## cobsarefab (18 June 2017)

Photobucket taking ages but I'm trying to upload a far away pic.


----------



## JanetGeorge (18 June 2017)

You definitely need a vet with half a brain to check that vagina.  It's very elongated but LOOKS like it's been stitched up.  I once had a mare come here for covering who was stitched up - her present owner didn't even know she'd ever had a foal.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (18 June 2017)

amymay said:



			We've all seen her already.
		
Click to expand...

  Some of us may not have seen them!!!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (18 June 2017)

cobsarefab said:



			Photobucket taking ages but I'm trying to upload a far away pic.






Click to expand...

Keep an eye out for any movement around  her flank as if a foal kicking, my mare grunted a few times when contractions started.

Is the mare very squidgy round her bum as the pelvic goes very soft at the onset of the last few hours


----------



## Leo Walker (18 June 2017)

ILuvCowparsely said:



			Some of us may not have seen them!!!
		
Click to expand...

So click on her user name and look at the post instead of hassling for pictures that are uploading.

The horse needs a vet not the opinion of people on line so pictures are neither here nor there really are they?!


----------



## cobsarefab (18 June 2017)

ILuvCowparsely said:



			Keep an eye out for any movement around  her flank as if a foal kicking, my mare grunted a few times when contractions started.

Is the mare very squidgy round her bum as the pelvic goes very soft at the onset of the last few hours
		
Click to expand...

 she does seem quite squidgy. I think I'll ask for the owner of the practice as he delivered a friends very healthy foal and he is very good. I've always had a different vet.


----------



## cobsarefab (18 June 2017)

She's actually got a lot rounder over the past week so any photos older than that wouldn't be accurate I'm trying but it's not really working.


----------



## be positive (18 June 2017)

cobsarefab said:



			she does seem quite squidgy. I think I'll ask for the owner of the practice as he delivered a friends very healthy foal and he is very good. I've always had a different vet.
		
Click to expand...

OP you have not responded to the comment above about her possibly being stitched up, Janet George is a very experienced stud owner and will have dealt with more mares and foals than the rest of us put together so please get this checked tomorrow as if she is stitched and about to foal it could end tragically if the stitches are not removed before foaling starts.


----------



## Amymay (18 June 2017)

be positive said:



			OP you have not responded to the comment above about her possibly being stitched up, Janet George is a very experienced stud owner and will have dealt with more mares and foals than the rest of us put together so please get this checked tomorrow as if she is stitched and about to foal it could end tragically if the stitches are not removed before foaling starts.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent points from both.

And get B&W out.


----------



## alainax (18 June 2017)

ILuvCowparsely said:



			Some of us may not have seen them!!!
		
Click to expand...

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...she-really-that-big-!&p=13564511#post13564511


----------



## cobsarefab (18 June 2017)

be positive said:



			OP you have not responded to the comment above about her possibly being stitched up, Janet George is a very experienced stud owner and will have dealt with more mares and foals than the rest of us put together so please get this checked tomorrow as if she is stitched and about to foal it could end tragically if the stitches are not removed before foaling starts.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't responded about her being stitched because I don't know what it means or what it implies.


----------



## Amymay (18 June 2017)

cobsarefab said:



			I haven't responded about her being stitched because I don't know what it means or what it implies.
		
Click to expand...

Some mare have their vulva's stitched up after a previous foaling. It's obviously an important question to raise with the vet tomorrow because the stitches need to come out prior to foaling.


----------



## cobsarefab (18 June 2017)

Are any of these any help? They were all taken today.


----------



## alainax (18 June 2017)

amymay said:



			Some mare have their vulva's stitched up after a previous foaling. It's obviously an important question to raise with the vet tomorrow because the stitches need to come out prior to foaling.
		
Click to expand...

Surely the stitches would have already been removed when the laceration/tear/cut had healed? Genuinely curious. I presume it's done like with humans if there has been trauma during a previous birth. Or do they stitch them right up to an extent it's closer to what happens in fgm? So for a subsequent birth she would have to be cut as opposed to stitches removed??

From my extremely limited experience with pregnant mares, she is certainly hiding it well if she is about to pop.


----------



## Amymay (18 June 2017)

I think there's not much more anyone can say for now. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## KittenInTheTree (18 June 2017)

alainax said:



			Surely the stitches would have already been removed when the laceration/tear/cut had healed? Genuinely curious. I presume it's done like with humans if there has been trauma during a previous birth. Or do they stitch them right up to an extent it's closer to what happens in fgm? So for a subsequent birth she would have to be cut as opposed to stitches removed??

From my extremely limited experience with pregnant mares, she is certainly hiding it well if she is about to pop.
		
Click to expand...

Google says episiotomy would be needed prior to foaling. That's as far as I was prepared to read!


----------



## Auslander (18 June 2017)

alainax said:



			Surely the stitches would have already been removed when the laceration/tear/cut had healed? Genuinely curious. I presume it's done like with humans if there has been trauma during a previous birth. Or do they stitch them right up to an extent it's closer to what happens in fgm? So for a subsequent birth she would have to be cut as opposed to stitches removed??

From my extremely limited experience with pregnant mares, she is certainly hiding it well if she is about to pop.
		
Click to expand...

Mares are stitched up if they are, err, a bit slack in that area - to prevent faecal contamination. It's called a Caslicks, and needs to be cut before the mare foals.


----------



## cobsarefab (18 June 2017)

Auslander said:



			Mares are stitched up if they are, err, a bit slack in that area - to prevent faecal contamination. It's called a Caslicks, and needs to be cut before the mare foals.
		
Click to expand...

Right, vet is coming out tomorrow if they have no appointment I'll just have to shell out for out of hours. I've got plenty of birthday money.


----------



## cobsarefab (18 June 2017)

Just googled caslick I now feel incredibly sick. Why would that ever be necessary?!


----------



## Equi (18 June 2017)

cobsarefab said:



			Just googled caslick I now feel incredibly sick. Why would that ever be necessary?!
		
Click to expand...

 Better than a vagina full of feces. 

Look forward to hearing what the vet says.


----------



## cobsarefab (18 June 2017)

Yes but why aren't stitches taken out?!


----------



## doodle (18 June 2017)

They are just before mare foals.


----------



## fawaz (19 June 2017)

cobsarefab said:



			Yes but why aren't stitches taken out?!
		
Click to expand...

Your mare doesn't have any stitches/staples. If she did you would be able to see them. BUT if she has been caslicked, then the top part of her vulva will have healed shut. Some studs like to cut the sealed/healed section open before foaling, some wait till the mare is foaling and some places just leave it and let the foal split the caslick naturally as it comes out (the foal will not be stuck inside if the caslick isnt opened/nor will the mare split in half!).


----------



## peanut (19 June 2017)

alainax said:



			From my extremely limited experience with pregnant mares, she is certainly hiding it well if she is about to pop.
		
Click to expand...

This!


----------



## Equi (19 June 2017)

alainax said:



			Surely the stitches would have already been removed when the laceration/tear/cut had healed? Genuinely curious. I presume it's done like with humans if there has been trauma during a previous birth. Or do they stitch them right up to an extent it's closer to what happens in fgm? So for a subsequent birth she would have to be cut as opposed to stitches removed??

From my extremely limited experience with pregnant mares, she is certainly hiding it well if she is about to pop.
		
Click to expand...

It's sometimes not as black and white. 

This mare foaled this same day as this photo was taken:


----------



## Cecile (19 June 2017)

fawaz said:



			Your mare doesn't have any stitches/staples. If she did you would be able to see them. BUT if she has been caslicked, then the top part of her vulva will have healed shut. Some studs like to cut the sealed/healed section open before foaling, some wait till the mare is foaling and some places just leave it and let the foal split the caslick naturally as it comes out (the foal will not be stuck inside if the caslick isnt opened/nor will the mare split in half!).
		
Click to expand...

Well thanks for explaining that very well, I was starting to have nightmares


----------



## Cecile (19 June 2017)

cobsarefab said:





















Are any of these any help? They were all taken today.
		
Click to expand...

Your mare has such a lovely face, I like her a lot


----------



## stormox (19 June 2017)

If those pics were taken today and you think she might foal tomorrow? Why is she tacked up? Are you still riding her? Is this post a wind up?


----------



## cornbrodolly (19 June 2017)

Your mare has the correct vulva shape ie vertical, and should not ever needed Caslicking. However, some studs do it for all visiting mares,once they have been served and PD ed ,1 of our brood mares came from stud very sorry for herself , and imagine my shock when I discovered she d been Caslicked without our permission or knowledge! Took out the stitches immediately. Only Tbs witbh a 'sunken vulva'  'need ' this treatment , though personally i believe if the vulva is deformed , then why breed from it.  Your mare looks a sensible native sort , and usually they foal fine and are great mothers. But yes, sometimes thye show very little!


----------



## MouseInLux (19 June 2017)

stormox said:



			If those pics were taken today and you think she might foal tomorrow? Why is she tacked up? Are you still riding her? Is this post a wind up?
		
Click to expand...

 Am I missing some pictures? I don't see any of her tacked up in the recent pictures?


----------



## popsdosh (19 June 2017)

stormox said:



			If those pics were taken today and you think she might foal tomorrow? Why is she tacked up? Are you still riding her? Is this post a wind up?
		
Click to expand...

Got that feeling right from the Start, doesnt look in foal to me why is everybody getting wound up about caslicks as theres no evidence of it.


----------



## Cecile (19 June 2017)

stormox said:



			If those pics were taken today and you think she might foal tomorrow? Why is she tacked up? Are you still riding her? Is this post a wind up?
		
Click to expand...

I haven't seen any tacked up pics and this below thread says she can't be ridden at present, unless I am missing something

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...t-loss-plan-for-cob-who-can-t-be-ridden/page2


----------



## Wagtail (19 June 2017)

The horse doesn't look in foal. However, her vulva is very slack and elongated, and she has been dripping 'milk' so I would want her examining by a vet ASAP.


----------



## Cecile (19 June 2017)

I hope the vet helps you resolve this today, if this horse is in foal it would be helpful to the owner to know now so as to be prepared and hopefully locate a stable or even some help from nearby if/when needed
My only concern is that by being told the horse is overweight, kept on restricted grazing and fed oat chaff, it now has no restricted grazing and could be a possible laminitic case due to all the sudden changes, with no stable available in the event of laminitis I am not sure which scenario is worse........ foal and not ready or laminitis and not ready
Good Luck with the vet today


----------



## popsdosh (19 June 2017)

Wagtail said:



			The horse doesn't look in foal. However, her vulva is very slack and elongated, and she has been dripping 'milk' so I would want her examining by a vet ASAP.
		
Click to expand...

Dripping milk was a bit OTT she had a small discharge of whatever not unusual this time of year in common type mares ,trying to judge from photos on here is notorious for getting all sorts of things wrong. I think shes had a foal at some stage but I will give up breeding any more if shes carrying a foal, near to term that is.


----------



## stormox (19 June 2017)

Ok my mistake. It the top pic of 3 I thought she had a saddle on.  Must be her colouring. Maybe I should go to specsavers. Having now enlarged pi c though I don't think she looks in foal. Also if the vet came a short while ago I am amazed he didnt just check  everything was ok  and  mention  it...


----------



## doodle (19 June 2017)

I had a mare with unknown history. Came to me neglected but very fat. She started running milk on a cold wet November evening. Vet rung who said bring her in overnight and he came out the next morning. Not in foal but continued running milk, never huge amounts, I kept an eye in case she got mastitis but sadly no foal!


----------



## GirlFriday (19 June 2017)

stormox said:



			Is this post a wind up?
		
Click to expand...

Possibly more optimistic thinking/natural youthful excitement I suspect...

But, that being said, OP, if you can speak to your parents about moving the mare to somewhere that you have experienced help to hand that would be really useful to you longer term. 

As I understand it with the current set-up mare has no horsey company, not fantastic fencing, and you have no one much in real-life to cast an extra pair of eyes over her. You might do well if you could find a yard that does livery... you could possibly still be 'DIY' (so not too much more money) but benefit from more human and horse company...

In the shorter term could you ask whoever is helping you back her to look at her/be there when you have vest visits/have a chat to your parents?

Good luck (with or without foal)


----------



## cobsarefab (19 June 2017)

Kamikaze said:



			I had a mare with unknown history. Came to me neglected but very fat. She started running milk on a cold wet November evening. Vet rung who said bring her in overnight and he came out the next morning. Not in foal but continued running milk, never huge amounts, I kept an eye in case she got mastitis but sadly no foal!
		
Click to expand...

Same situation here no foal which I am glad about as I got in quite a state last night worrying her and got three hours sleep. Things are back to what they were. Hopefully going back to getting eight hours sleep now i don't have to worry about that any more.


----------



## Wagtail (19 June 2017)

GirlFriday said:



			Possibly more optimistic thinking/natural youthful excitement I suspect...

But, that being said, OP, if you can speak to your parents about moving the mare to somewhere that you have experienced help to hand that would be really useful to you longer term. 

As I understand it with the current set-up mare has no horsey company, not fantastic fencing, and you have no one much in real-life to cast an extra pair of eyes over her. You might do well if you could find a yard that does livery... you could possibly still be 'DIY' (so not too much more money) but benefit from more human and horse company...

In the shorter term could you ask whoever is helping you back her to look at her/be there when you have vest visits/have a chat to your parents?

Good luck (with or without foal)
		
Click to expand...

I have to agree with this. I feel sorry for any horse that doesn't have equine company.


----------



## Rowreach (19 June 2017)

cobsarefab said:



			Same situation here no foal which I am glad about as I got in quite a state last night worrying her and got three hours sleep. Things are back to what they were. Hopefully going back to getting eight hours sleep now i don't have to worry about that any more.
		
Click to expand...

Well that is good news.

I do think you need a bit more support though, and I don't mean from an online forum!  I was very worried when you said you would use your birthday money to pay for the vet's visit.  How much involvement do your parents actually have?  I'm not sure they really understand all that is involved in horse ownership.

But aside from that, good luck with your mare, I hope you have a lot of fun with her.


----------



## stormox (19 June 2017)

cobsarefab said:



			Same situation here no foal which I am glad about as I got in quite a state last night worrying her and got three hours sleep. Things are back to what they were. Hopefully going back to getting eight hours sleep now i don't have to worry about that any more.
		
Click to expand...

I take it you mean the vet has checked her and confirmed she's not in foal? I'm pleased for you, and that you dont have to worry about her having an unexpected foal any more.


----------



## cobsarefab (19 June 2017)

stormox said:



			I take it you mean the vet has checked her and confirmed she's not in foal? I'm pleased for you, and that you dont have to worry about her having an unexpected foal any more.
		
Click to expand...

Yes the vet did check her and confirmed she isn't in foal,


----------



## Equi (19 June 2017)

Who is doing this rebacking then? Are they able to help you more?


----------



## cobsarefab (19 June 2017)

equi said:



			Who is doing this rebacking then? Are they able to help you more?
		
Click to expand...

She's a very good instructor who I trust implicitly as she is very good. She comes out for an hour every week and sets us things to practice.


----------



## ester (19 June 2017)

do you only have a field to do this in? I didn't realise from your previous threads that you weren't on a yard and the mare was on a field on her own and you are on your own apart from one day a week.


----------



## cobsarefab (19 June 2017)

ester said:



			do you only have a field to do this in? I didn't realise from your previous threads that you weren't on a yard and the mare was on a field on her own and you are on your own apart from one day a week.
		
Click to expand...

Yes,  that's basically our situation we've got I know one or two horsey people who I can ask for advice though but they're so busy and I don't like to intrude.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (19 June 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			So click on her user name and look at the post instead of hassling for pictures that are uploading.

The horse needs a vet not the opinion of people on line so pictures are neither here nor there really are they?!
		
Click to expand...

 wow take a chill pill   I did not hassle I just asked once jeeze don't be so rude.


Thank you others who sent the link+ photos.


----------



## Equi (19 June 2017)

cobsarefab said:



			Yes,  that's basically our situation we've got I know one or two horsey people who I can ask for advice though but they're so busy and I don't like to intrude.
		
Click to expand...

What are your actual plans for her? Its nice to have a pet horse and that, but what do you actually want to do? Sometimes just figuring it out on your own won't work. She will just get fatter, bored, behaviour will deteriorate and you will end up losing your confidence. If at least one of your parents were horsey i would say okay, she has at least some back up, but they are not.


----------



## fawaz (19 June 2017)

cobsarefab said:



			Yes the vet did check her and confirmed she isn't in foal,
		
Click to expand...

Excellent! Very happy for you. I'm an experienced breeder and mares expecting planned foals is very stressful, Let alone surprise foals.

Now that you have nothing stopping you, get some weight off your very beautiful girl and start enjoying the summer!


----------



## smellsofhorse (20 June 2017)

equi said:



			It's sometimes not as black and white. 

This mare foaled this same day as this photo was taken:






Click to expand...




This mare looks in foal! 
she has the line in her belly where the foal is hanging.
The OPs horse does not look i foal.

OP im glad for you and your mare that there is no foal.


----------



## LadySam (20 June 2017)

Did you find out what the discharge was?  Does she have mastitis?  Or something else?


----------



## Micropony (20 June 2017)

OP I'm really glad for you that this was a false alarm and that you're not expecting the patter of tiny hooves!

From what you've said about your situation, it really doesn't sound satisfactory at all, either for you or the mare. Could you talk to your parents and work through a few 'what if's with them, e.g. what would you do if she got a lami attack, would you even recognise it straight away, what if something spooked her while you were handling her and you were knocked out, if she got a cut how confident are you that you'd know whether it's something you could safely take care of yourself or whether you need a vet out. Etc. Etc.

 Lots of us don't have the benefit of coming from horsey families, and when we get our first horse we really need to be on a friendly yard with a knowledgeable yard owner who can help and advise us, and other liveries to learn from, even if you're learning as much about how you don't want to do it as how you do!

Being completely on your own apart from one trainer visit a week is really not ideal. It's not great for your mare to be without the company of other horses, not only does keeping her alone not meet her welfare needs, but you could be storing up all kinds of behaviour problems for the future that you don't have the wherewithal to deal with. 

She looks and sounds a sweet mare and I wish you all the best of fun together, but I think your parents need to give you a bit of support by working with you to find some more suitable arrangements.


----------



## popsdosh (20 June 2017)

fawaz said:



			Excellent! Very happy for you. I'm an experienced breeder and mares expecting planned foals is very stressful, Let alone surprise foals.

Now that you have nothing stopping you, get some weight off your very beautiful girl and start enjoying the summer!
		
Click to expand...

Your meant to enjoy it not get stressed.


----------



## cobsarefab (20 June 2017)

LadySam said:



			Did you find out what the discharge was?  Does she have mastitis?  Or something else?
		
Click to expand...

 The vet said sometimes is Marrakesh are doing eapecially well on grass in spring/summer they'll start to run milk.


----------



## fawaz (20 June 2017)

popsdosh said:



			Your meant to enjoy it not get stressed.
		
Click to expand...

Don't get me wrong there is a lot of joy, excitement, happiness and pride as well, but having had things go wrong over the years (this year included) you cant go into it with your rose tinted glasses on or else you get hit so hard by tragedy when it does strike. You can't prevent things from happening but you can keep your emotions a bit guarded and when everything goes right it makes it all the more special.


----------



## Tnavas (21 June 2017)

alainax said:



			Surely the stitches would have already been removed when the laceration/tear/cut had healed? Genuinely curious. I presume it's done like with humans if there has been trauma during a previous birth. Or do they stitch them right up to an extent it's closer to what happens in fgm? So for a subsequent birth she would have to be cut as opposed to stitches removed??

From my extremely limited experience with pregnant mares, she is certainly hiding it well if she is about to pop.
		
Click to expand...

No - its not the same as humans - they stitch some mares if the Vulva is at the wrong angle and likely to collect dung - risking potential infection, or if the mare sucks in air when working. Usually seen on TB mares. - Its called a Caslick. When its done the vet cuts a thin slither of skin on each side, leaving a gap at the bottom to pee through, Then the edges are sewn together - the skin then joins together and usually a couple of weeks before the expected due date the vet slits through the thin layer of skin opening the Vulva back up again. 

I don't think this mare would have been sewn up as it is only done after being scanned in foal.


----------



## popsdosh (21 June 2017)

fawaz said:



			Don't get me wrong there is a lot of joy, excitement, happiness and pride as well, but having had things go wrong over the years (this year included) you cant go into it with your rose tinted glasses on or else you get hit so hard by tragedy when it does strike. You can't prevent things from happening but you can keep your emotions a bit guarded and when everything goes right it makes it all the more special.
		
Click to expand...

See I take a different attitude to breeding ! If you go into it with your eyes open theres nothing to get stressed about . Things can go wrong but most likely they will anyhow.Sure learnt over many years most of the problems at foaling are caused by people being over stressed and not the mare. There would be a lot less foaling problems if we didnt intervene so much. I have foaled a lot of mares and the last one a vet had to get involved in was 18yrs ago she was sent to me by the vets because the owner wouldnt leave her in peace. Mine all foal outside in paddocks and get left alone most of the time.


----------

